# Isteft 75



## Caren (29 Mar 2010)

I have received a payment into my account with ISTEFT 75 placed before my RSI number. Does anyone have any idea where it has come from? I applied for FIS in December. Might this be it? I`m thinking its a social welfare payment? Appreciate any information.


----------



## doubledeb (29 Mar 2010)

Yes this is a FIS payment as far as i know


----------



## Caren (29 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that. I've received no letter or anything from the dept yet. So probably will in next couple of days.


----------



## doubledeb (29 Mar 2010)

Just out of interest, how long from the day you posted your application did it take? You would be backdated from the date your application was received as well but you should get a letter stating what your entitlement will be every week.. bet you'll get the letter tomorrow...murphys law!


----------



## Caren (29 Mar 2010)

Not sure exactly. I think now looking back it was in early January. I must go through my letters and see when they sent me the letter to say they received the application.


----------

